# Cowboy, Royal Oak or Kingsford Charwood?



## smokemaster (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm back in the states for a short while and need advise on lump.  I already checked nakedwhiz.com .  I'd like to hear from you. 

I'm leaning towards Kingsford Charwood. But need to check which Royal Oak wallyworld is selling.


----------



## Finney (Apr 1, 2007)

I'd go RO.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 1, 2007)

I like Royal Oak Hardwood (lump) also.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 1, 2007)

RO here too


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 1, 2007)

RO for sure


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 1, 2007)

None of them!

Basques Hardwood Charcoal. 

Also rated extremely well on naked whiz !


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 2, 2007)

Royal Oak Lump


----------



## Larry D. (Apr 2, 2007)

smokemaster said:
			
		

> But need to check which Royal Oak wallyworld is selling.



I've only used Nature Glo (which the Whiz says is Royal Oak in a different bag), but I have tried both the Made in USA lump, and the Made in Paraguay, and found little, if any, difference.  So if you're referring to the origin of the Royal Oak, I don't think you will go wrong with either of them.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 2, 2007)

Royal oak Briquettes AND Lump


----------



## Rob D. (Apr 2, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> None of them!
> 
> Basques Hardwood Charcoal.
> 
> Also rated extremely well on naked whiz !


 
right on diva....just tried some this weekend, pretty nice stuff....

i didn't like the cowboy stuff at all....too many funny-looking pieces...

Rob


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 2, 2007)

D) None of the above

BBQ Galore Lump


----------



## Finney (Apr 2, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> D) None of the above
> 
> BBQ Galore Lump



I think that's RO.  :roll:


----------



## Finney (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope... they changed suppliers...... AGAIN. 
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag28.htm


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 2, 2007)

RO


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, hell...thank god I bought that bag of Green Egg something or other    or is that RO wrapped up nicely?


----------



## cflatt (Apr 2, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, hell...thank god I bought that bag of Green Egg something or other    or is that RO wrapped up nicely?[/quote:2zzyi8du]

it would be the wrapped nice stuff...at a much higher price...still RO. might as well just give up and go to your nearest wally world and get some RO


----------



## Finney (Apr 2, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smokemaster (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the input.  I'll be buying Royal Oak.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm trying a bag of Kingsfor Charwood this weekend on a couple of butts and a brisket. I'm starting them in about an hour. Tomorrow evening I'll let you know how it did. As far as Cowboy goes, it's end cuts from hardwood flooring and molding so it basicly cooks ok, but seems a bit too ashy.

And I will include pics too.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet. The hardware stores up here are starting to stock up. I picked up 3 bags of Royal Oak.

KW Kimerer....nice avatar. Whoever made that must be really cool.  8)


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2007)

KW Kimerer said:
			
		

> Scotty - I copied it from the Virtual Weber Bullet forum, I thought it was cool...



Scotty made it... That's why he thinks it's cool.  :roll:


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 20, 2007)

Hate to bring up such an old thread but I've been trying to locate some RO lump here in NC.   Our local Wally World only sells Kingsford stuff.  I bought a bag of Cowboy lump at Lowes this week and tried it yesterday.  It's AWEFUL!!!!  The burn time was extremely short IMO.  Any of the local Carolina guys know of any of the chains that stock RO?  I tried purchasing some online and when I went to checkout they wanted OVER $10 PER BAG for shipping.  NO THANKS!!!


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 20, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No kidding?    

That's wierd!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 20, 2007)

Yep, Brian referred me to a local roofing supply center and they have 20lb bags for $9 and some change.


----------



## Puff1 (May 20, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> roofers use it for melting tar at worksites.


I'll be damned


----------



## Larry D. (May 20, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Hate to bring up such an old thread but I've been trying to locate some RO lump here in NC.   Our local Wally World only sells Kingsford stuff.  I bought a bag of Cowboy lump at Lowes this week and tried it yesterday.  It's AWEFUL!!!!  The burn time was extremely short IMO.  Any of the local Carolina guys know of any of the chains that stock RO?  I tried purchasing some online and when I went to checkout they wanted OVER $10 PER BAG for shipping.  NO THANKS!!!



Are you anywhere close to Winston-Salem?  Chef Smart, on Stratford Road, sells Nature-Glo (made by Royal Oak, supposedly their restaurant supply brand) for $8 and change per 20 pound bag; also Nature-Glo briquettes. They have it year-round.


----------



## Diva Q (May 20, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am shocked too. I would never have ever fathomed that. 

Interesting info.


----------



## PantherTailgater (May 21, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> PantherTailgater said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry, I live in Mooresville.  Little bit of a trek to W-S but I'll keep that in mind.  Sometimes I have to go that direction for some jobs.  I'm assuming Chef Smart is a restuarant supply company?


----------



## boar_d_laze (May 21, 2007)

Royal Oak is barely on the good side of mediocre.  Cowboy barely on the bad.  Kingsford charwood a little less good than Cowboy.  

The big demerits I'd give Cowboy are for ash production, a very notchy heat profile and short burn time.  I've used quite a bit of Cowboy and never had problems with anything too weird in the bag.  It's a very mild charcoal which smells fine and imparts little to no flavor.  

Royal Oak is consistently decent across the performance paramaters.  Also very mild, not much flavor.

Kingsford Charwood isn't very good in any way.  

Most of choosing charcoal depends on what's available at a reasonable price within a reasonable distance.  Currently I'm using pretty much the full range of Lazzari residential and restaurant products for my girll.  Of these, I like both flavors of the residential lump charcoal -- mesquite and oak.  And was very impressed with the Chef's Delight briquettes.   Speaking of restaurant... check with the better steakhouses and churrascarias (if there are any) in your area to find out from whom they buy.  If you're in SoCal, check out www.calchar.com

The only charcoals I've used that I would actually pay to have shipped are Billybones and Humphreys.  I've never tried Basque.  

BBQsGalore charcoal has been made by many people over the years -- including Royal Oak and Cowboy.  I'm not sure who's making it now, but if Bill says Royal Oak -- that's better than Cowboy.


----------



## Puff1 (May 21, 2007)

River City Smokehouse said:
			
		

> I don't like the Cowboy brand lump.  I like the FireKing or Royal Oak brands.  They are made here locally.  I can get the Fireking brand for $10 for 40 lbs.  That is what I like.


Fireking? You have a link for that River dude? Never heard of it.


----------



## WalterSC (May 21, 2007)

smokemaster said:
			
		

> I'm back in the states for a short while and need advise on lump.  I already checked nakedwhiz.com .  I'd like to hear from you.
> 
> I'm leaning towards Kingsford Charwood. But need to check which Royal Oak wallyworld is selling.



I use regular Kingsford Charcoal briquets , Its never let me down yet. Of course having chimmney starters helps alot, LOL!!!


----------



## Larry D. (May 21, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are a restaurant supply house, but they sell to the public. http://www.ifhchefsmart.com/

They are owned by the same parent company as Lowe's Foods.


----------

